# Identification Experts-Spilo or Maculatus?



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I would appreciate identifying this for me, as I've visited some sites but didn't get 100% results.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Next one


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Last one


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hello, Check here . From the description Frank
put forth ,I'd say S. maculatus...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Spilo or Mac. They seem so closely related that depending on the age it could be either. The tail says spilo, but Frank said mac's can have a clear edge when young. Other things point to Mac.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Lets say it was a Maculatus. Are these species rare? more aggresive? more expensive than Spilos?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

..ooooops....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> kouma Posted on Oct 4 2003, 06:09 PM
> Lets say it was a Maculatus. Are these species rare? more aggresive? more expensive than Spilos?


Rare? no. Its been around since it was first described, but was usually lumped with S. spilopleura. And according to the rehabiliation of Jegu, the fish pictured as S. gibbus in the Quinn TFH book is that of S. maculatus and bred in captivity. So putting it all together, S. maculatus has been erroneously identified as S. spilopleura because of that subterminal band during early stages of growth which later in growth becomes a terminal to near terminal caudal band. Confusing eh? But that's nature for you.


----------

